
Show HN: Sincere – A place to share feelings - calhat
https://www.sincere.chat/
======
camtarn
Oops. Looks like api/get-posts is responding with a 503. Scaling problems?

It's a good site though. I do hope that, somehow, it manages to thrive despite
the spam and abuse. I think everybody could use a space to vent sometimes -
even typing out one's problems can help clarify them and turn them from a
vague oppressive feeling into something slightly more manageable.

------
mikebonnell
Posted 3 times previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19360276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19360276)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19320253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19320253)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19262255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19262255)

------
Jaruzel
The max-width on desktop browser should be made wider. it looks really odd as
a thin strip of text on a 1000px+ window.

other than that - good job.

------
have_faith
I've seen a lot of these sites over the years, at least subtle variations on
the same theme anyway. Is this one designed as just a temporary experiment
too?

I noticed the text said you needed to press CTRL and ENTER to submit, does it
work on mobile at all? I resized the browser and it still showed the same
text.

~~~
calhat
People do seem to be coming back and writing/reading. The original idea was
just to create somewhere for people to write about how they were feeling on
that day.

The Ctrl + Enter should be desktop only. If you are on your mobile and reach
the character limit then a post button should pop up.

~~~
vcavallo
That makes sense now that you’ve explained it. FYI though I went to it on
mobile, wrote a few words and didn’t know about the character limit, got
confused about how to post and left :/

~~~
calhat
Ah shoot, thanks for the heads up. Will fix that now.

------
camtarn
You might want to implement a maximum post length. Right now there's a post
which is just hundreds of pages of the alphabet repeated over and over.

Some people see a cool thing and just want to destroy it :(

~~~
calhat
Sorted :) thanks.

------
V-2
I can't really post what I wrote. The _" Ctrl and Enter"_ info is easy to
miss, as it's in the 2nd line of the hint, and it disappears once you enter
the first character. No other clues are left on the screen from then on. This
isn't great UX. _And_ it doesn't work anyway: it doesn't seem to do a thing on
neither Firefox nor Chrome. (I'm on Windows 10).

Other than that, I don't want to sound mean, but I fail to see much point of
the whole "digital toilet wall" thing.

------
camtarn
How does the flagging feature work? I can flag a few posts, but after that I
just get 'limit reached'. I get that you need to prevent abuse, but there's no
feedback on when that limit is lifted, or whether I can avoid triggering it,
etc.

Something as simple as a first-time dialog saying 'you get three flags per day
- still want to use this one?' would be handy.

~~~
calhat
Yeah, good thinking. I struggled a little with the limits because nobody has
an "account". Clearer dialogue is needed, agreed. Perhaps a (2) countdown? It
resets at the end of each day.

------
JustSomeNobody
What measures do you have in place to help the person who posts they're about
to commit suicide?

I mean this is tricky right? Is it possible to run a site like this where
people share emotions (feelings) and be hands off? Or is there some moral
obligation to help someone who is in _desperate_ need of help because you
_are_ encouraging them to share?

~~~
NikkiA
As someone who frequently (BUT NOT TODAY!!) experiences suicidal ideation, the
inability to vent anywhere on the internet without having SWAT called on me by
people who think they're helping is one of the most frustrating things around.

~~~
Jaruzel
Sometimes in the same boat. Why not self host a blog?

------
camtarn
You may also want to look for duplicate posts, and maybe rate limit. The front
page currently looks like this:

Person above is gay af

the person above is ultra gay

Person above is gay af

the person above is ultra gay

Person above is gay af

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

Person above is gay af

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

the person above is ultra gay

[An actual post!]

also you can double post here.

also you can double post here.

also you can double post here.

~~~
camtarn
And more recently...

"Sharing this to /g/ was a mistake"

...which explains a lot!

(For the uninitiated like myself, /g/ is 4chan's Technology board.)

~~~
calhat
I feel like I have learnt a lot about the internet today...

------
calhat
Had to limit the number of posts. This took off a little more than I thought
that it would. Back now :)

------
ChrisGranger
Another "anonymous posts" site that I saw a few years back had a feature I
liked, where even though posts didn't have _names_ attached, they did have a
hash so you could follow a user's posts.

------
LitFan
I can post but I can't figure out how to read. After posting I'm taken back to
the home page.

I tried to go to sincere.chat/read but I got a silly 404. :)

~~~
renholder
Does my workaround[0] work for you?

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367789)

~~~
LitFan
It does not.

------
renholder
Seems to be a bug where after you post, you can't see _any_ posts until you
Ctrl+Refresh (Firefox on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS).

------
theon144
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz indeed.

